# do cockroaches like dirty cloth nappies or wet nappies?



## veganmama

were going to florida soon for a couple of months. staying with MIL i know she has a couple of roaches in her house ive seen them before YUUUUCK! anyways do they like cloth nappies? im going to get a good pail and make sure its sealed super tight but i know they like water and i dont want them crawling around my nappies when they are hanging to dry 

ANY SUGGESTIONS would be great im dreading this trip i hate roaches so much but i want to use cloth


----------



## Kel127

I live in Florida and have never had a problems with roaches getting into wet diapers. 
What kind of roaches are in her house? The big Palmetto bugs or little tiny roaches?


----------



## NDH

We have cockroaches and I just use a big wet bag so not even sealed and I've never found a cockroach in thenappues. Or even that whole room tbh.


----------



## veganmama

^^ both kinds -.-


thanks ladies


----------



## Rachel_C

If you're going for a couple of months, I would pay to get the house treated! But I hate creepy things!


----------



## Kel127

Rachel_C said:


> If you're going for a couple of months, I would pay to get the house treated! But I hate creepy things!

Thats why I was asking about what kind they are. If they are the Palmetto Bugs then there is nothing you can do about them. They usually live outside, but tend to come inside after it rains. I have them in my house occasionally and have my husband kill them yuck! If they are the small little german roaches then its an infestation. Once they infest a house they are everywhere and you can only get rid of them with an exterminator, and changing out major appliances because thats were the set up nests. 
Here is pic of the differance in roaches.
 



Attached Files:







roaches[1].jpg
File size: 68.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Rachel_C

Eeeeee that should be in a spoiler :rofl:


----------



## veganmama

lmao creeeeeeeeepyyyyyyy picture


they are the huge american ones eek gross. i think i saw 1 or two german (or maybe baby american ones?) but the majority were the american found them in the bathtub + sink EWWWWWW

didnt see them everyday i saw them in the sink+tub and a few dead ones in the cabinets (which hasnt been cleaned in ages, its a guesthouse) and one even crawled ON MY HUSBAND WHILE HE WAS SLEEPING not sure if its an infestation i hope not theres major clutter in the closet though


----------

